# Please rate my Photography



## Eccedustin (May 15, 2012)

Hello all. Please rate these two pictures that I have selected and let me know how I can improve.

Thanks



.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2012)

4


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 15, 2012)

2000?


----------



## rexbobcat (May 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> 4



Ditto. Maybe a bit less. Heavy editing does not make a photograph good. The photograph should have merit even before you begin editing.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

I can't navigate in the op's language to even look...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I can't navigate in the op's language to even look...


Are you suggesting the OP post 3 or 4 images here, for critique, numbering them, with ample space in between each image?

That's a really good idea, GeorgieGirl!


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I can't navigate in the op's language to even look...
> ...



That seems like a lot more trouble than just posting a link to a facebook page.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

It sure would help a girl like me that can't read the language prompts. I'd love to look at what the OP is wanting to share. 

Op help me please!


----------



## MK3Brent (May 15, 2012)

The only picture I saw had everything! 

It had an amazing shadow from the pop up flash, and a photo signature.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> It sure would help a girl like me that can't read the language prompts. I'd love to look at what the OP is wanting to share.
> 
> Op help me please!



What language are you talking about? All I see is English. Including text within images, like on photographed objects... All English.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> What language are you talking about? All I see is English. Including text within images, like on photographed objects... All English.



I only read English. Have no idea what the op's FB language is... I'm already on FB so a log on again???


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am so confused buddy. Like I said, I clicked on the link and only saw English. There was no foreign language to be found. I am not sure what's going on with your end.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> It sure would help a girl like me that can't read the language prompts. I'd love to look at what the OP is wanting to share.
> 
> Op help me please!


Screenshot, or it didn't happen!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

Ooooh now it's all different. Photo is no longer Foto. Sure blame the iPad. Call me crazy. Yeah sure.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

I'm already logged into FB...Portuguese or Brazil is not my language kids.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

Bitter I will give you all my log ins... You tell me then what you see...


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2012)

Georgie, how much acid did you drop tonight? You know that one blotter should be sufficient, right?


----------



## MK3Brent (May 15, 2012)

This one is my favorite:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16332913.75210.271980079535794&type=1&theater


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Georgie, how much acid did you drop tonight? You know that one blotter should be sufficient, right?



I'm seeing animated  elephants in the palm of my hand. I'd say the one piece of bag was enough for now. Let's go do fishtails in Nanny's  Buick with the top down in the parking lot of Caldor's or take a trip to Virginia  to go see Uncle Earl and Aunt Elaine and Eric Samuel Faats.

Dude, I can't get to the shots. Hook me up.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

MK3Brent said:
			
		

> This one is my favorite:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=338370272896774&set=a.337342216332913.75210.271980079535794&type=1&theater



Well then this guy with the chopped off face I see. The bride is there too.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is my upward hook... https://www.facebook.com/PorrettoPhotography/photos


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2012)

OP, I give your photos a &#960; on average.


----------



## MK3Brent (May 15, 2012)

I'll just put this here...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

Back to log in....maybe it's best to wait for me to get away from my iPad. I feel like I'm going in circles.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 15, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Back to log in....maybe it's best to wait for me to get away from my iPad. I feel like I'm going in circles.



Why would you possibly go through so much trouble to view some images where the OP didn't feel like going through the effort of actually post his images?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 15, 2012)

Bestbuy comes to mind


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 15, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:
			
		

> Why would you possibly go through so much trouble to view some images where the OP didn't feel like going through the effort of actually post his images?



It's my bed time now and I've been in this thread (oy)  and a few Texas Hold'em card games tonite. So while nothing is urgent or pressing to me personally.No... I can fold this thread.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 15, 2012)

OP, after a brief look over you facebook I'd say you have ways to go and a lot to learn. 


I'll give you a rating of 

235.66788/1000.00


----------



## Eccedustin (May 15, 2012)

Hey everyone. To make it a bit easier I've edited the original post to include 2 images. I can Directly link more from there for further comments/critique.

Thanks.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 15, 2012)

I wish highpass was never invented.


----------



## Eccedustin (May 15, 2012)

I've never used Highpass before. I actually had to google it just now to see what it was.


----------



## Frequency (May 20, 2012)

i really liked those funny duck-show  Only ducks can be that expressive; not us


----------



## Peter4 (Sep 6, 2012)

I love the duck photo. Please post more!


----------



## ahcigar1 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm assuming you are looking for a rating of 1-10?  And if so I'd give your photos a 3.


----------

